# Hotkeys [fn] f9-10 etc dont work



## joshbsd (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi,
my laptop is hp zbook g2 I have an american keyboard everything is fine except the function key don't work,

if that can help : `kbdcontrol -i   
kbdcontrol: unable to obtain keyboard information: Inappropriate ioctl for device`
Operating System: FreeBSD 13.1
KDE Plasma Version: 5.24.6
KDE Frameworks Version: 5.95.0
Qt Version: 5.15.5
Kernel Version: 13.1-RELEASE-p2 (64-bit)
Graphics Platform: X11
Graphics Processor: Quadro K610M/PCIe/SSE2
thanks

I don't know if it can be related, but the webcam doesn't work either. but perhaps it's an another topic for later on.

[edit1] for the webcam only following the solution there : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/webcam-not-working-in-freebsd-11.57866/ resolved it]


----------

